# Queries on Driving License Verification letter (License Extract) from RTO, India



## abhinandan2909 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I need to provide Indian Driving License Verification letter in order to acquire Australian-VIC license. For that I need a letter from Local RTO stating that my license is authentic and issued from their RTO (License Extract). Can I please ask for your suggestion/guidance on following:

1- Has anyone got their license verification done from Delhi. What is the process? How to approach?

2. Can this be provided to my Father (Since I am in Australia) and what documents he needs to furnish?

3. Any other helpful and relevant information. 

4. Can someone please share the verification letter from RTO, India. This will give me the idea of format which needs to be there. You can hide the sensitive details accordingly. 

5. I have International DL issued by same authority which has all the necessary details. Can this be given to VFS guys instead of verification letter from RTO.

Thanks and Regards,

Abhi


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a certain form at some RTO's in India while at others they ask you to write a requisition letter for the DL Extract. It should be possible for them to issue this extract to your father. All they need is a copy of your DL, the form (or requisition letter) and the fees. A mate and forum member kaivalya recently got this DL extract without having to visit the RTO office. He simply sent a soft copy of his DL to his agent and agent replied with the DL extract after a few days. It was in another city though, so can't really say for sure about Delhi.

The International Driving Permit (IDP) you have will not serve the purpose here. You will need DLE and IDLV. Samples here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vering-licensing-authority-5.html#post9684698*


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

abhinandan2909 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need to provide Indian Driving License Verification letter in order to acquire Australian-VIC license. For that I need a letter from Local RTO stating that my license is authentic and issued from their RTO (License Extract). Can I please ask for your suggestion/guidance on following:
> 
> ...


They will give you a form or you can write a letter by yourself mentioning that you need a DL Extract for Australia. They will issue it


----------



## qwakaw (Jan 23, 2015)

*Personal Experience*

Just want to update this thread with my personal experience related to the topic(In case anyone finds it helpful ).
I wasn't asked any kind of Driving licence verification letter at the time of transferring overseas license to NSW license. It was a straight forward process. 

I had Kerala Driving licence Issued by TVM RTO, which included "Date of fist Issue". I could also verify my Kerala licence details online 
https://smartweb.keralamvd.gov.in/kmvdnew/services/license/licensedetails.php
(just incase RMS raised any issue)
logged my experience
Transfer overseas license to NSW license | # gnumen.org #


----------



## kashgenius (Dec 2, 2015)

*IDLV - Not needed in Victoria*

Hi,

I just discovered this.

You no longer need the IDLV for Victoria - Vicroads. They have started doing the verification themselves after you take a verification appointment with them.

Please call or visit Vicroads before investing 300 AUD in notary and apostille. My money went to waste. The VFS website for Melbourne is not updated and they still continue to do it despite having the rule rolled out 4 months ago. My wife's DL was verified by Vicroads.

The other tidbit. If your Indian DL is not verified by the time of drive test, you will get P2 if you pass. Once you show the verification, it will get converted into full license.

Hope this helps everyone.

Cheers,
Kashyap


----------



## Supi15 (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a similar query. I have the new chip licence from Delhi. I have been asked to get the original letter from the RTO for the same reason. I spoke to the customer representative of vfsglobal and they said that I will get that DL extract from some sarathi.nic.in website. I applied for my DL extract and paid a fee for it, but they say that I will have to be there in person to get my DL extract. Can anyone please tell me how to get this DL extract with travelling to Delhi for it because I have no intentions of going to Delhi for this.


----------



## sunnyoye (Sep 23, 2020)

*DL extract without going to RTO*



Supi15 said:


> I have a similar query. I have the new chip licence from Delhi. I have been asked to get the original letter from the RTO for the same reason. I spoke to the customer representative of vfsglobal and they said that I will get that DL extract from some sarathi.nic.in website. I applied for my DL extract and paid a fee for it, but they say that I will have to be there in person to get my DL extract. Can anyone please tell me how to get this DL extract with travelling to Delhi for it because I have no intentions of going to Delhi for this.


Were you eventually able to get your DL extract without visiting the RTO in Delhi? I am in a similar situation, I am in Canada but need my DL extract from Delhi.


----------

